# I am Back! ( Just like an Ugly Girlfriend ) LOL



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hello Everyone! I know its been a while since I have been on here, Things have been Busy as heck and my Sorry computer has been all messed up! Finally able to navigate here on PT which I couldnt do before! Glad to be able to check in again.*

*Just an update though We have added a new member to our family a new Grand Daughter about a month ago so things are Good!*

*I am Not Calling dogs as much as the terrain here is so tough to hunt, But we Are Still Catching yotes alive with Snares and Traps 0n average 2 to 3 a month. At least we are getting them Out of Here!*

*We had a pretty good deer season this time we all took deer no monsters. My Oldest Grand Daughter took her first with me on the stand with her but thats another story. *

*I Hope all is well with All of You Guys!*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition & all the other good news!!! :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Glad to see ya back!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good to know everything going well. Glad to have ya back amongst us.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you found your way back to PT "GRANDPAPPY".lol. Tell us some stories.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to see your back, and great news on your new grand daughter. Looking forward to hearing about the deer hunting also. Glad to know all is well!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear from you Richard, congrats on the Grandbaby.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on all the great news, even the computer HA !! So we'll be waiting for all the good stories, pictures, advice and what ever else you want to throw at us.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome back, and congrats on your new grandchild!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am Glad to be able to get back on Guys although I dont know how much I will be able to be on here with all that is going on here. Life has been Pretty hectic here the last few months but all is good, Just been Wide Open Hoping to slow down some here shortly Though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to hear from you Richard i was away for awhile as well with all the things life brings our way. I found it good to hooh up with old friends. Hope to here more from ya!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on all the great news, even the computer HA !! So we'll be waiting for all the good stories, pictures, advice and what ever else you want to throw at us.


I want to hear the story about the ugly girlfriend.lol. :clapclap:

awprint:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Ugly !! :teeth:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well One time Cat felt sorry for an Ugly Girl and was Nice to her..................... Use you're imagination and fill in the rest anyway you Wish LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang--- that could be one, scary tale.lol.

awprint:


----------

